# What are best floating plants to prevent algea during initial tank startup



## TallDragon (3 Oct 2014)

Hi All,
I am just a novice, making plans for my first planted tank (probably low or mid-tech). I have read here and there that it is worthwhile to put in some floating plants or certain stems temporarily during a tank startup to avoid initial algea outbreaks. Do you have any recommendations on such plants and experience following a similar method?
As I would be starting from zero, with a non-mature-filter media, what are some steps that I should take to minimize initial algea? 
Thanks


----------



## ian_m (3 Oct 2014)

If tank cycling with no plants for fish, leave the lights off and algae won't be a problem.

If you have plants and cycling the tank, just keep the light levels low'ish and short'ish duration. A friend of mine cycled a tank in his kitchen @ 0.5W / Gal (US) with Egeria Densa as one of the main plants and lights 4 hours odd and not slightest sign of algae. After 6 weeks ammonia read zero, in went fish, job done.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2014)

Hi all,





TallDragon said:


> I have read here and there that it is worthwhile to put in some floating plants or certain stems temporarily during a tank startup to avoid initial algea outbreaks. Do you have any recommendations on such plants and experience following a similar method?


 Either Nile Cabbage (_Pistia stratiotes_) or Amazon Frogbit (_Limnobium laevigatum_) would be the best floaters. They have the potential to grow quite large and act as real nitrogen "sponges".  

If you haven't planted the tank and have a nutrient rich substrate? I'd turn the filter and the light on, add a lot of floating plants and then leave them to get on with it. If you have the option of a venturi on the filter or an air stone I'd run them as well. Thin as required. I like a few water changes as well say 20% 3x a week.

Once the "floaters" growth rate slackens you can drain the tank, plant the planting and then return a few of the floaters. Just keep the filter running in a bucket of water whilst you do the planting (or tip 7/8ths of the water out of it and leave the hoses open). 

If you don't have a nutrient rich substrate I'd plant the planting and turn the light and filter on, and add a few floaters. You could then dose EI at 1/5th rate or similar, or feed via the "Duckweed Index".

cheers Darrel


----------



## TallDragon (3 Oct 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Either Nile Cabbage (_Pistia stratiotes_) or Amazon Frogbit (_Limnobium laevigatum_) would be the best floaters. They have the potential to grow quite large and act as real nitrogen "sponges".
> 
> If you haven't planted the tank and have a nutrient rich substrate? I'd turn the filter and the light on, add a lot of floating plants and then leave them to get on with it. If you have the option of a venturi on the filter or an air stone I'd run them as well. Thin as required. I like a few water changes as well say 20% 3x a week.
> 
> ...


Thank Darrel for you answer.
If I tip 7/8ths of water out of filter and leave hoses open, will I not harm the bacteria in the filter?


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2014)

Hi all,





TallDragon said:


> f I tip 7/8ths of water out of filter and leave hoses open, will I not harm the bacteria in the filter?


No, they just need to be damp and have access to atmospheric oxygen. If you turn the filter off and leave it full of water (with the taps closed) you run the risk of the bacteria dying as the oxygen is depleted.

cheers Darrel


----------



## navneethtk (3 Oct 2014)

Azolla is good to absorb excess nutrients, especially nitrates. Also amazon frogbit IMO.

Remove it after the first few weeks.

Sent from my Panasonic P11


----------

